# Any NC cigar taste like a Habanos?



## HonkyTonk (Jul 11, 2006)

I've never smoked habanos.
Most disscussions I've seen around Habanos is either folks love em (worth all of the effort/price) or folks stay away (think habanos are overrated).
Most habanos reviews mention a "Barnyard" taste and excellent construction.

I was wondering if any habanos smokers beleive if any NC taste similar to a habanos? If so, which ones?


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

went to a b&m in tulsa one time and the guy that owns it told me that he had a cohiba once and that the punch rare corojo tasted alot like it. i smoked the punch and fell in love with them.

just a third hand account..if habanos taste like the punches i say that they are well worth it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

no.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

My exposure to Cuban cigars is limited - but from that exposure I would say no. It would be akin to saying that a wine produced here in Virginia would taste the same as the very best French wines - not going to happen.


Ron


----------



## moon (Jun 12, 2006)

My limited experience with habanos would I would have to tell you that no there is no NC that is like a cuban. I enjoy both NC's and ISOM's but they are different. Stick around here for a while. Get involved in some of the Newbie Sampler Trades and meet some people and you will no doubt get to sample some of the forbidden fruit.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I think it's a barnyard smell you're talking about, not a barnyard taste. Who would want to taste :BS ?

And, to answer your question: No.


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

NO above anything. Just no, its never going to happen.

But if i had to pick one that was just a tickle close to a slight habano taste, it'd be easy cause i only noticed it once- both times i smoked the GUrkha Grand Envoy. they dont move too many of em, and you can only buy 5 packs but this 5x56 colorado colored maduro is insane. You can find it in CI's monster maduro sampler- itll be the only maduro thats no where near black or dark brown.


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

I've smoked A LOT of NC and a growing number of cubans during my brief slide down the slope. Certainly no Habanos expert. I really like several NCs but I've NEVER smoked a NC that tasted or smelled like a cuban. It seems to be a whole different taste profile.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Well I can atleast be a little more creative with my answer.


Nopers!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

HonkyTonk said:


> I've never smoked habanos.
> Most disscussions I've seen around Habanos is either folks love em (worth all of the effort/price) or folks stay away (think habanos are overrated).
> Most habanos reviews mention a "Barnyard" taste and excellent construction.
> 
> I was wondering if any habanos smokers beleive if any NC taste similar to a habanos? If so, which ones?


If you had read that many discussions, you would have noticed other cuban-virgins asking the same questions. A little research goes a long way.


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've come across one or two that *remind* me of a Cuban in some form or another (and I have minimal exposure to ISOMs), but none that were dead-on like one.

Interestingly, about a week ago I got into this same discussion with a jet-setting friend who won't touch anything now except Cubans. He said that the main difference he's noticed is that Cubans seem to have an all-natural flavor profile, whereas every NC he's tried has an element of artificialness to the taste. Does anyone else here agree?


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 22, 2005)

*all-natural flavor profile, whereas every NC he's tried has an element of artificialness*

My feelings exactly. Sort of like the natural scent of a good woman verses one that is all perfumed up......sometimes

Larry


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nope, nada. none....zilch.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

floydp said:


> Well I can atleast be a little more creative with my answer.
> 
> Nopers!


:r I like that response, very creative indeed Frank.
I havn't come across any that taste like Cubans.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

I think i can be more creative..


NO roger,

NO Re-run

NO rent


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

For the best answer is.....NO. However the Tatuaje is the closest I have ever had to date. They have a similar taste profile but they are not Cuban by any stretch. Hope this helps. RJT

http://www.tatuajecigars.com/


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

RJT said:


> For the best answer is.....NO. However the Tatuaje is the closest I have ever had to date. They have a similar taste profile but they are not Cuban by any stretch. Hope this helps. RJT
> 
> http://www.tatuajecigars.com/


:tpd:. Construction wise, anything made by Don Pepin Garcia is dead on cuban. Perfect triple cap. Even the packaging is done in cuban manner.

Cusano 10, is supposedly made to mimic the taste of Monte #4.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

RJT said:


> For the best answer is.....NO. However the Tatuaje is the closest I have ever had to date. They have a similar taste profile but they are not Cuban by any stretch. Hope this helps. RJT
> 
> http://www.tatuajecigars.com/


I would agree, tatuajes come the closest in my book, however, they don't really have the twang.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Closest for me, believe it or not, is an aged Indian Tabac Super Fuerte Double Corona natural. The first half is awesome!!


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Out of the dozen or so different cubans I've had the pleasure of smoking
the answer is no. Still with the enormous NC universe out there and
Cuban Cigars being the gold standard for many it stands to reason that
there may well be NCs out there that capture one or more possibly even all attributes (except origin) of habanos.

Sorta like the thought experiment that an infinite number of monkeys
pounding away at typewriters would eventually (re)produce Shakespear's plays.

Bests

Jon


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

montecristo#2 said:


> I would agree, tatuajes come the closest in my book, however, they don't really have the twang.


You got it! Similar yes, Cuban no! I agree it still is missing that Cuban twang. RJT


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Jeff said:


> :r I like that response, very creative indeed Frank.
> I havn't come across any that taste like Cubans.


I haven't come across any cubans. Well, real ones that is. The fake ones I bought in mexico tasted like :BS. But live and learn, one of these days I will be able to chime in on something like this. All in due time.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

NO
(but IHT beat me to it)


----------



## cfheater (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm going to agree with most here that there has been no NC's that I've tasted that taste like a cuban. In fact they don't even come close. In my opinion cubans are smoother and more complex and deliver a stronger tobacco taste but they don't leave the ass-h-tray taste in your mouth during or after you have had one. I don't care how hard you look you ain't gonna find a cuban taste unless you try a cuban.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Where's Dustin when ya need him?

Haven't tasted a Cuban wen.., oh, you're talkin' cigars.

Nope!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I had an Al Capone cognac dipped cigarillo (filtered) today, and I swear I was on the beaches of Cuba smoking something that was grown, rolled, and aged 4 years only a stone's throw away.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

RJT said:


> For the best answer is.....NO. However the Tatuaje is the closest I have ever had to date. They have a similar taste profile but they are not Cuban by any stretch. Hope this helps. RJT
> 
> http://www.tatuajecigars.com/


I second that! Tatuajes taste very close to cubans (especially with about 3-4 months of aging.). Very nice cigar, but you will be paying some premium cash for them.

ATL


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> I second that! Tatuajes taste very close to cubans (especially with about 3-4 months of aging.). Very nice cigar, but you will be paying some premium cash for them.
> 
> ATL


:tpd: I'll third that! Several of Pepins blends will, at times, remind you of a cuban. But, as Andrew said, you can pay more for those than actual habanos.

:ms NCRM


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

This is a bit like asking if there's a rum that tastes anything like whiskey.

The answer is yes and no but mostly no.


----------



## aphexacid (May 3, 2006)

I guess no one who's posted has ever had a Padilla Miami.

Take the label off and smoke one. go ahead.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

aphexacid said:


> I guess no one who's posted has ever had a Padilla Miami.
> 
> Take the label off and smoke one. go ahead.


There made by Jose "Pipen" Garcia as well, he also makes the tatuajes, so this shouldn't be too much of a surprise.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

aphexacid said:


> I guess no one who's posted has ever had a Padilla Miami.


I mentioned Pepin blends. 

:ms NCRM


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> :tpd: I'll third that! Several of Pepins blends will, at times, remind you of a cuban. But, as Andrew said, you can pay more for those than actual habanos.
> 
> :ms NCRM


Yeah, but Customs doesn't confiscate Tatuajes or bust people for having 'em!

(And I have yet to pay a Habano price for a Tatuaje!)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

M1903A1 said:


> Yeah, but Customs doesn't confiscate Tatuajes or bust people for having 'em!
> 
> (And I have yet to pay a Habano price for a Tatuaje!)


I don't know where you get your Habanos, but I'ver heard there are lots of good ones for 5-6 bucks apiece.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

M1903A1 said:


> Yeah, but Customs doesn't confiscate Tatuajes or bust people for having 'em!
> 
> (And I have yet to pay a Habano price for a Tatuaje!)


Unless you are smoking some insanely premium cubans, I would love to know your Tat/Cab/Pepin vendor. Like Tom said there are a large number of cubans that are excelent for $5-$6. I'd buy a store out of Tats for that price, unless all you smoke are the Petits (around $4), the rest start at $8 (Noellas) and go up.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

M1903A1 said:


> (And I have yet to pay a Habano price for a Tatuaje!)


If you're paying $7-10 per cigar on Tats, you are already paying more than what you would pay for a good habano. 

:ms NCRM


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

My "source" wanted $16 apiece for Cohiba LE 2003s and Partagas Lusitanias, both double corona size. From what looking around I've done on internet sites, it seemed that wasn't unusual.

And my statement about Tats and Customs still stands! 

For those wondering, yes I know the larger vitola Tats are $9 and up. I pay $3 apiece for Petites, which I like because I don't have qualms about giving them out, and they offer a nice wallop in a small package!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

One of my buds here only smokes non-ISOMS, never bought ISOMS that I know of, although I gave him a few. I've smoked ISOMS alongside him smoking non-ISOMS, switched cigars, and have often preferred the non-ISOM, but thats really a just matter of preferance.

People that say cuban cigars taste unique have a point, but almost always they smoke cigars with bands on. A lot of times people can't tell one from another blind, unless they smoke a pile of ISOMS.


----------



## EPICSMOKEHERE (Jul 27, 2006)

you guys are killing this noob. KILLING ME!!!! Wife won't let me go to TJ until my b-day (January). I think i am special when i smoke my padron 2000. I dont know if i can stay on this site with all of this teasing.:sb :gn :al :al u


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Here's the deal, had a few Cubans (if they were real ) on several trips to Mexico. Sitting on the beach, watching the bikinis (or lack there of) go by, drinking all the free booze that could get shuttled out to me, beautiful sun and surf, how the hell could anything be better?

Have to say my Cuban experience has not been equaled.

Now I did have a friend give me some dried out dog rockets that he got in Canada, that he said where real Cuban beauties , yuk. Glad they were free, well not free-I bought the drinks.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> no.


:tpd: Nothing is even close.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> :tpd: Nothing is even close.


I have lots of friends who try to tell me that there's no real difference, that it's just "forbidden fruit". I like to give them a RyJ caz (which has no band, of course), and ask them to compare that to anything else in their experience.

I never hear the crap about "no real difference" again.


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

RGD said:


> My exposure to Cuban cigars is limited - but from that exposure I would say no. It would be akin to saying that a wine produced here in Virginia would taste the same as the very best French wines - not going to happen.
> 
> Ron


You are right, our wine is better. :r


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

M1903A1 said:


> Yeah, but Customs doesn't confiscate Tatuajes or bust people for having 'em!
> 
> (And I have yet to pay a Habano price for a Tatuaje!)


I smoked one tatuaje cojonu and I payed $12 for it; my two FAVORITE habanos are available or were available (one is discontinued) for $10 a stick. Further, I would say that %90 of the habanos that I smoke are available for around $8 a stick... Prices on the ultra premium NC's are much higher than prices on Habanos that I like a lot more... That being said, I still smoke some NC's because there are a few lines of NC's that I really enjoy that no Cuban cigar tastes anything like. So to be truthful, I'm kind of glad that many NC manufacturers have failed in their attempts to replicate Cuban flavors, because if they'd succeeded, I'd be losing out on some flavors that Cubans just don't deliver as well. BTW M1903A1, one very "in your face EVERYWHERE" vendor has the Lusitanias for $10/stick right now...


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Nope, nada. none....zilch.


One more, niet! (I think I got that right)


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

I would like to say yes, there maybe a few, but that would require having to establish and specifically define the "Habano taste". Considering there are so many different brands and vitolas which range from just strong tobacco taste to a whole spectrum of tastes and flavors. There have been quite a few people that I have met who swear that they were smoking Cubans when in fact they were not and vise versa. I too remember being fooled once or twice. In addition, there are certain factors to be considered such as the age and how well they were stored.


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

No, not close, not similar, not Cubanesque, not Cuban aroma, nothing. Don't care if it says Cuban seed, taste of Cuba smell of Cuba or it's called Cuba something or Havana something or other or it's suppose to taste like a Cuban. It's all a crock of BS. The only similarities are smoke comes from them and they are a similar shape. The only cigars that taste like Cubans come from Cuba.
As a LCDH Proprietor said to me once. Everything else is just a fake.


----------

